# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Ahmet Genç Kimdir?

## ceyda

123132123132321321.jpg
1960 yılında Ankarada doğdu. 1984 yılında Ankara Üniversitesi, Siyasal Bilgiler Fakültesi Kamu Yönetimi Bölümü'nü bitirdikten sonra, 1995 yılında Boston- ABDde Northeastern Üniversitesi Ekonomi Bölümünde yüksek lisans yapmış ve Şubat 2002 yılında Ankara Üniversitesi Sosyal Bilimler Enstitüsü İşletme Bölümünü bitirerek doktorasını tamamlamıştır.

Hazine Müsteşarlığı Banka ve Kambiyo Genel Müdürlüğünde mali analizlerden sorumlu olarak 1985-1997 yılları arasında Uzman Yardımcısı-Uzman ve Şube Müdürü olarak görev yapmış olup, ayrıca bu dönem içerisinde 2 yıl ABDde kalarak yüksek lisansını tamamlamış ve İngilterede 1 yıllık Reasürans eğitimi almıştır.

Hazine Müsteşarlığı Sigortacılık Genel Müdürlüğünde 1997 yılında başladığı görevini halen Genel Müdür unvanı ile sürdürmektedir.

Sn. Genç, Hazine Müsteşarlığı Sigortacılık Genel Müdürlüğündeki görevinin yanı sıra bir çok kurum ve kuruluşun Yönetim Komitesinde görev almıştır.
 Universal Sigorta A.Ş. (Haziran 2001- Nisan 2003)
 Akdeniz Sigorta A.Ş.(Aralık 2001- Nisan 2003)
 Kapital Sigorta A.Ş.de (Mayıs 2003- Ekim 2004)
 Türk Sigorta Enstitüsü Vakfı (Ocak 2001 - Haziran 2002),
 Karayolu Trafik Garanti Sigortası Hesabı ( Ocak 2003- Mart 2004)

Ayrıca, Tarım Sigortaları Çalışma Grubu Başkanlığı ( Ocak 2001  Nisan 2005), The Toronto International Leadership Centre for Financial Sector Supervision Associate Program Üyeliği (2001), Başkent Üniversitesinde Sigortacılık konularında geçici öğretim görevliliği (2002, 2003 ve 2004 güz dönemleri), Hacettepe Üniversitesinde geçici öğretim görevliliği (2004 ve 2005 Bahar dönemleri) yapmış olup, Ağustos 2000den itibaren Zorunlu Deprem Sigortası ve DASK ile ilgili Dünya Bankası Projeleri Direktörlüğü ve Mart 2004den itibaren de TRAMER (Trafik Sigortası Bilgi Merkezi) Yönetim Komitesi Başkanlığı görevini sürdürmektedir.

Doktora Tezini Hayatdışı Sigorta Şirketlerinde Mali Yeterliliğin Tespiti ve Türkiye İçin Bir Erken Uyarı Modeli Önerisi üzerine yapmış olan Sayın Ahmet Gençin, Seçilmiş 34 Ülke ile Türkiyenin 1960-1992 Yılları Ekonomik Performansının Karşılaştırılması ve Bankacılıkta Yönetim, Banc One örneği adlı makaleleri yayınlanmış olup, 1991 yılında İngiliz Sigortacılık Sistemi adlı basılmış kitapçığı bulunmaktadır.

----------

